# Rib glaze



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

Need a good BBQ rib glaze. Any ideas


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I've only been making ribs for 2 years, so I'm no expert. But I know good food and this is GOOD.

One bag of brown sugar
One or 2 spice rack jars of ground cumin
a buncha rosemary and marjoram
a few dashes of black pepper
a few dashes of garlic powder
a few dashes of cayenne pepper
all that in a ziploc bag and shake it up. 
I never make it the same way twice because I don't measure anything. This past weekend I made the best ever. I think it's the cumin that made it happen. I accidentally put in twice as much as I used to. It was a good accident. 

Rub the ribs really good and let them sit for an hour or 2 before you cook 'em.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

try grinding your own cumin. that may even be a better kick. I did awhile back as that was all our little store in town had. glad I did.

Byron


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

in a dry cast iron skillet, toast whole comino seeds til they are fragrant but dont burn them. then grind.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I use peach jelly and honey with a little Head Country BBQ sauce. Melt it down and slap it on - there's nothing better IMHO!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I use a 
ketchup base 
with some brown sugar 
some vinegar 
some worchester
Some Red Pepper
Some Black Pepper
Chopped onions
Seasoned Salt
a little this and that to your own taste
then I pour in about a half a beer
when ribs are close to done brush em down let the sauce cook till it is nice and sticky then enjoy.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> I've only been making ribs for 2 years, so I'm no expert. But I know good food and this is GOOD.
> 
> One bag of brown sugar
> One or 2 spice rack jars of ground cumin
> ...


Tried this out tonite & what a rub,awsome taste,wife loved it.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> I've only been making ribs for 2 years, so I'm no expert. But I know good food and this is GOOD.
> 
> One bag of brown sugar
> One or 2 spice rack jars of ground cumin
> ...


Sounds good, but one or two full jars of cumin? Maybe the very small bottles? That sounds like a lot of cumin if any of the normal sized spiced bottles, because cumin is strong, but not arguing, just making sure as it sounds good and I would like to try this.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

We used 1 1/2 teaspoons of cumin.


----------

